# rubicon front end help



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Got a 2001 rubicon and its got an awful "popping" in the fron. Jacked it up and it stopped put it back down ... It pops. Cv joints have no slack axles have no slck gearcase has new oil and is full. Any suggestions on where to go next? Oh and when you turn the wheels all the way either direction the popoin stops. I'm stumped.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It honestly sounds like a cv joint. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

It sounds like its coming from close to the case on the front side..gonna pick up an inner joint and go from there


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like one of ur axles are going out. Mine did that to me this pass weekend at colfax and the axle gone ima rebuild it. Could have a hole in aboot that allowed water/mudd to get in.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

By axle are you refering to the assembly or a joint


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

joint. if ur saying its popcing only when bikes on the ground and now when u jack it up. when cv shafts (boots, racers, cage bearings) go out on an axlew thats usually where it starts is by weight on it and making a poping noice. need to evauate to see if its the inner or outter part of the shaft to tell u what side needs to be rebuilt


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

also u stated that its comming from the inner part by the diff. if its there im thinking and proolly right that the inner boot/joint of the axle needs rebuilding


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

When I built the front end I snatched the joint out of itself ..m replaced it like the book said but didn't have any grease to go back in it. Yea it sound s stupid I know! We were in a hurry and wasn't thinking. Could it being low on grease make it pop


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes or greas isnt behind the racer and cage and the grease can be bad. it needs grease to lube it up and help it turn and spin free and without oit it binds up and then it pops when it cant take nomore. this will lead to a broken cv shaft if not fixed.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

The embarresing part of it is I work on polaris atvs for a living and I know better than this. But blue and silver cans usually makes me act stupid. This time it made me forget to grease the joint.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i hope its budlight


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Well its not the cv joint... But after a few beverages I found the problem... It was the inner snap ring that fits into the case. I could knock the axle in place spin the tires over and watch the joint slip it way out away from the case. Replaced with a new one and problem sloved.


----------

